# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Classical mandolin album library list

## Tim Logan

I am hoping that some of you might be willing to help build a list of favorite classical mandolin albums. If posters could add their two (or more) currently favorite albums when you post, a nice list could be developed and shared. I will start the list with my two favorite albums:

Sebastiaan De Grebber
La voce de Mandolino

Avi Avital 
Bach: Partita No. 2

I am particularly fond of Victor Kioulaphides' Sweelinck Variations and the Suite for Ali. I think if you wrapped up about a dozen or so descriptions of wonderful emotional responses into a bundle, it would probably cover my reaction to these incredible compositions. Mr. De Grebber's performance is beyond anything I can imagine mere mortals capable of!

Please add some favorites and build the list. If you copy and paste the previous posted albums, then each post will have the complete list in one place.

----------

BCVegas

----------


## Eugene

So many . . .

I'm not certain where to begin.  I'll give more thought.  My own library of classical mandolin recordings represents only a tiny fraction of what's out there and would still take me many hours to fully cite (spanning about 150 or so albums).  If I were to begin with a few, they might be:

Il Giardino Armonico. 1993. Antonio Vivaldi: Concerti per Liuto e Mandolino. Teldec, 4509-91182-2. (representing the fourth-tuned mandolino of the baroque era)

Mandonico, C., Orchestra di Mandolini e Chitarre "Città di Brescia," and Quintetto a Plettro "R. Calace." 1991. Raffaele Calace (Napoli, 18631934): Musica da Camera per Strumenti a Pizzico. Fonè, 91 F 02 CD. (representing mandolin-orchestra/mandolin-ensemble playing)

Troester/Tröster, G. (now Weyhofen). 1994. The Romantic Mandolin of Raffaele Calace: 10 Preludes. Thorofon, CTH 2211. (representing solo repertoire on the modern [or nearly so] mandolin)

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## Tim Logan

Eugene -
  Thank you. If you have 150 albums, then I have not even begun to tap what is out there. Two of those you listed are not familiar to me. There may be many who would get so much enjoyment out of exploring a list. Please do “give some thought”!!!!!! I will combine the list here (this combing idea may very likely not grab people - but I will try for a bit to see what happens [grin]).

1). Sebastian De Grebber - La voce de Mandolino

2). Avi Avital - Bach: Partita No. 2

3). Il Giardino Armonico. 193)93. Antonio Vivaldi: Concerti per Liuto e Mandolino. Teldec, 4509-91182-2. (representing the fourth-tuned mandolino of the baroque era)

4). Mandonico, C., Orchestra di Mandolini e Chitarre "Città di Brescia," and Quintetto a Plettro "R. Calace." 1991. Raffaele Calace (Napoli, 1863–1934): Musica da Camera per Strumenti a Pizzico. Fonè, 91 F 02 CD. (representing mandolin-orchestra/mandolin-ensemble playing)

5). Troester/Tröster, G. (now Weyhofen). 1994. The Romantic Mandolin of Raffaele Calace: 10 Preludes. Thorofon, CTH 2211. (representing solo repertoire on the modern [or nearly so] mandolin)

----------


## Rob MacKillop

I second No.5, the Tröster Calace Preludes. Stunning, and so very musical.

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## Tim Logan

Just an aside - google and a cafe search turns up albums but no information on Gertrude Troster herself. Could one of you provide a little info or link about her background possibly? Thank you!

----------


## Rob MacKillop

She got a divorce, and changed her name to Weyhofen, so look her up with that surname.

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## Beanzy

These are only a few of my current regulars


Carlo Aonzo E Orchestra A Pizzico Ligure  - Antonio Vivaldi Concerti per Mandolino e Concerti per Orchestra


Paganini - Complete works for mandolin and french guitar - Carlo Aonzo, mandolin; Sandro Volta, guitar


Musique pour les fêtes galantes - Gertrude Weyhofen


Conerti für Laute, Conerti für Mandoline - Narciso Yepes & Takashi Ochi - Deutsche Grammophon


Vivaldi - Mandolin Concertos - Fabio Biondi Europa Galante 

However I think my 'go to' would be Ugo Orlandi and the various projects he has persued over so many years. His extensive discography is at the end of his profile here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugo_Orlandi

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## btrott

I would add:

Alison Stephens Music for Mandolin (1991)  CD-SAR53

Vienna Nocturne by the Mair-Davis Duo

Barry

----------

MMDavis, 

Tim Logan

----------


## margora

"Just an aside - google and a cafe search turns up albums but no information on Gertrude Troster herself. Could one of you provide a little info or link about her background possibly? Thank you!"

http://www.gertrud-weyhofen.de/web/index.html

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## Tim Logan

The combined list to date (thank you!):

1). Sebastian De Grebber - La voce de Mandolino

2). Avi Avital - Bach: Partita No. 2

3). Il Giardino Armonico. 193)93. Antonio Vivaldi: Concerti per Liuto e Mandolino. Teldec, 4509-91182-2. (representing the fourth-tuned mandolino of the baroque era)

4). Mandonico, C., Orchestra di Mandolini e Chitarre "Città di Brescia," and Quintetto a Plettro "R. Calace." 1991. Raffaele Calace (Napoli, 1863–1934): Musica da Camera per Strumenti a Pizzico. Fonè, 91 F 02 CD. (representing mandolin-orchestra/mandolin-ensemble playing)

5). Troester/Tröster, G. (now Weyhofen). 1994. The Romantic Mandolin of Raffaele Calace: 10 Preludes. Thorofon, CTH 2211. (representing solo repertoire on the modern [or nearly so] mandolin)

6).  Carlo Aonzo E Orchestra A Pizzico Ligure - Antonio Vivaldi Concerti per Mandolino e Concerti per Orchestra

7).  Paganini - Complete works for mandolin and french guitar - Carlo Aonzo, mandolin; Sandro Volta, guitar

8).  Musique pour les fêtes galantes - Gertrude Weyhofen

9).  Conerti für Laute, Conerti für Mandoline - Narciso Yepes & Takashi Ochi - Deutsche Grammophon

10).  Vivaldi - Mandolin Concertos - Fabio Biondi Europa Galante 

11).  Alison Stephens Music for Mandolin (1991) – CD-SAR53

12).  Vienna Nocturne by the Mair-Davis Duo

----------


## Jairo Ramos Parra

Duo Zigiotti-Merlante -- Calace: Complete Works for Mandolin & Guitar -- Tactus

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## Eugene

That's a good one, Jairo.

----------


## Eugene

The weekend, I've taken some time to cite a few more favorites.  I've been deliberate in trying to not double things I've seen already listed on this thread.

Unaccompanied
De Grebber, Sebastiaan. 2006. Fantasia Romantica: Music for Solo Mandolin. Stemra, SDG001-07.

Stephens, A. 2004. Con Espressione. Astute, AS05.

Troester, G. 2000. Jiro Nakano: Jewels for the Mandolin. Thorofon, CTH 2408. (Gertrud has recorded as Weyhofen, Tröster, and here as Troester.  Be astute in your search for recordings.)

Voznesenskaya, A. 2012. Mandolin Solo: Classical–Modern International. Trekel Records.

Chamber
Ahlert, D., and B. Schwab. 1998. Raffaele Calace: Werke für Mandoline und Gitarre. Musicom, CD 020407.

Aonzo, C., and K. Nagaoka. 2007. Kaze. CD Baby.

Aonzo, C., and E. Buttiero. 2010. Fantasia Poetica. CD Baby.

Aonzo, C., and R. Izquierdo. 2012. Paganini. Self published. (Fantastic and released in association with a concert on the little series I direct right here in Ohio.  The concert was as enthusiastically received as any we've ever hosted.  Carlo and René must have sold 50 CDs [many different titles: Carlo is relatively prolific] to attendees.)

The Baltimore Mandolin Quartet. 2004. Grandmother's Ghost. Self published.

Duetto Giocondo (C. Lichtenberg and M. Schrader). 1997. American Music for Mandolin and Guitar. Koch/Schwann, 3-1309-2.

Duo Capriccioso (G. Tröster/Weyhofen and M. Tröster). 1998. Dedications: Duo Capriccioso Vol.5. Thorofon, CTH 2366. (But, really, get all six volumes . . . and everything else Ms. Tröster/Weyhofen has recorded.)

Duo Galante (C. Lichtenberg and S. Lisko). 2004. Musik für Mandoline. Verlagsgruppe Kamprad, VKJK 0418.

Duo Mandala (A. Stephens and L. Scott). 2003. Tapestry: Contemporary Music for Mandolin and Harp. Black Box, BBM1088.

Duo Opus 1 (E. Olenchyk and V. Kisseljow). 2005. Maestro Calace. Gema.

Frati, D., and P. Dadomo. 2006. Johann Sebastian Bach for Mandolin & Guitar. Dynamic, CDS 514.

Motus Mandolin Quartet. 2017. Calace: Music for Mandolin Quartet. Brilliant Records, 95494.

Orlandi, U., and M. Mazzonetto. 2004. Rapsodia Napoletana. Nuova Era, 7378.

Reina, N., and A. Garavello. 2001. Raffaele Calace: Opere per Mandolino e Pianoforte. QBforme Records, QB 01A002.

Stephens, A., and S. Devine. 2007. Raffaele Calace (1863–1934): Mandolin Concertos Nos. 1 and 2. Naxos, 8.570434. (Originally written with piano accompaniment, and I prefer the contrast of tone colors afforded by the originals, as presented here.)

Trio Musica Moderna. 2000. Raffaele Calace: Opere per Mandolino, Liuto cantabile e Pianoforte. QBforme Records, QB 00A001.

Uptown Mandolin Quartet. 2001. Kansas Tango. Self published, UMQ0901CD.


Mandolin with orchestra
Aonzo, C., and Ensemble Il Falcone. 2016. Through4seasons: Carlo Aonzo Plays Vivaldi. CD Baby. (This one excited me as much as Avital's Bach.  I wish it had been given major-label distribution.)

Avital, A., (et al.) and Metropolis Ensemble (A. Cyr, dir.). 2010. Avner Dorman: Concertos for Mandolin, Piccolo, Piano, and Concerto Grosso. Naxos, 8.559620. (The only time I can remember mandolin being nominated for a classical Grammy.)

Avital, A., and Kammerakademie Potsdam. 2012. Bach. Deutsche Grammophon, B0016801-02.

Fischella, S. (tenor), Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana (N. Santi, dir.). 1990. Ruggero Leoncavallo (1857–1919): La Nuit de Mai (poème symphonique d'après Alfred de Musset—1835). Accord Musidisc, 201582. (I love this under-performed work.)

Frati, D., and Symphonia Perusina. 1999. Concerti Napoletani per Mandolino. Dynamic, CDS 193.

Klaus, G. (contrabass), and Radio-Sinfonieorchester Frankfurt (O. F. Màga, dir.). 2000. Klassische Musik für Kontrabaß. Bayer Recoerds, BR 100 323. (It's not that Kozeluch's Sinfonia Concertante for mandolin, trumpet, bass, piano and orchestra is great music—it definitely isn't—but it is about the craziest thing I've ever heard an orchestra subjected to.)

Orlandi, U. and I Solisti Aquilani (V. Antonellini, dir.). 1991. Italienische Mandolinenkonzerte/Italian Mandolin Concertos. Koch/Schwann, 311 171.

Orlandi, U., D. Frati, B. Bianchi, and I Solisti Veneti (C. Scimone, dir.). 1993 (1971, 1984, 1986). The Magic of the Mandoline: Greatest Conceertos. Erato, 4509-92132-2.


Mandolin orchestra
Het Consort (A. Timmerman, dir.) w/ S. de Grebber, soloist. 2003. Omaggio a Luigi Embergher. Stemra, 88418-2.

Ensemble da Camera Gino Neri (G. Fabbri, dir.). 2015. Giglio Fiorentino: Musiche per Orchestra a Plettro nella Firenze di Fine '800. Tactus, TC 840001.

Nashville Mandolin Ensemble (P. M. Zonn, dir.). 1998. All the Rage: Mandolin Ensemble Music from 1897–1924. New World Records, 80544-2.

The New Vintage Frets and Friends. 2018. The Wisconsin/Vega Project: Exploring America's Forgotten Tradition. Ruppa Enterprises.

Orchestra a Plettro di Breganze (M. Mazzonetto, dir.). 2005. Il Mandolino a Vicenza e Padova. Self published.

Orlandi, U., Qunitetto a Plettro "R. Calace," and Orchestra di Mandolini e Chitarre "Città di Brescia" (C. Mandonico, dir.). 1998. Raffaele Calace: Le Opere per Quartetto & Orchestra a Plettro. Nuova Era, 7302. (However, this recording reverses the order of the movements of Calace's second concerto.  It rubbed me so much the wrong way that I corrected the sequence by editing the track numbers in the version ripped to my mp3 library.)

Orlandi, U., A. Bono, and Orchestra di Mandolini e Chitarre "Città di Brescia" (C. Mandonico, dir.). 2000. Mandolin & Japan: "Incontro Casuale"/"A Chance Meeting". Nuova Era, 7348. (But, really, get everything the Orchestra di Mandolini e Chitarre "Città di Brescia" has committed to record, mostly on the Nuova Era label.)

Royal Estudiantina "La Napolitaine" (R. Leenen, dir.). 2006. Primo Concerto. SABAM, LN20050825.


Early mandolins
Check out the long lists of citations I posted here: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...rtolazzi-style and here: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...in-early-music plus, some more recent things not specifically named in those threads:

L'Arte dell'Arco (F. Guglielmo, dir.). 2010. Vivaldi: Mandolin and Lute Concertos. Brilliant Classics, 93810. (Approaches Il Giardino Armonico among my favorite interpretations of these venerable works and includes a reconstructed harpsichord concerto that is speculated may be the first concerto [in the "modern" sense] for a keyboard soloist.)

Artemandoline (here M. F. Pavón et al.). 2013. Domenico Scarlatti: Mandolin Sonatas. Brilliant Classics, 94477.  (Lots of recordings of this material.  This is my current favorite . . . other than O'Dette's and Tragicomedia's nod to Scarlatti and Arrigoni via a single sonata by each on Capritio: Instrumental Music from 17th Century Italy.)

Artemandoline w/ N. Rial, soprano. 2015. Sospiri d'Amanti. Deutsche Harmonia Mundi, 88843077892.

Artemandoline. 2018. Concerti Napoletani per Mandolino. Deutsche Harmonia Mundi, 19075841512.

Europa Galante (F. Biondi, dir.). 2002. Vivaldi: Concerti per Mandolini–Concerti per Molti Strumenti. Virgin, 7243 5 45577 2 4. (Approaches Il Giardino Armonico among my favorite interpretations of these venerable works.)

Galfetti, D., and L. Pianca. 2015. Italian Sonatas. Passacaille, PAS1010.

Pizzicar Galante. 2016. Valentini: Complete Mandolin Sonatas. Brilliant Classics, 95257.

Yamaya, H., and J. Schneiderman. 2010. The Mandolino in 18th-Century Italy: The Dalla Casa Manuscript, Vol.1. Mediolanum, M004. (six-course, fourth-tuned, gut-strung mandolino: all fingerstyle and all fantastic.)

----------

btrott, 

Denman John, 

John Uhrig, 

Tim Logan

----------


## Tim Logan

Eugene, you are incredibly kind to post this treasure trove! I'm sure there are many who will benefit from your selections and I really look forward to exploring your list. That took a lot of time to create and I, for one, really appreciate your efforts. Thank you so much!!!!

I think I will cease trying to group all posted albums into one post - it would make the thread too cumbersome. Perhaps at some point a final list could be incorporated into a permanent resource link on the Cafe. Maybe that is something the moderator could help with if it is possible (?). If so, please let me know if there is a way I can help that effort. If every Classical forum member added one or two albums, the final list, arranged in Eugene's format would be a wonderful resource!

----------

Eugene

----------


## Eugene

> Eugene, you are incredibly kind to post this treasure trove!


I'm just glad you didn't ask about classical guitar or obscure symphonies!

. . . or weird prog rock.

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## Eugene

This just in and super enjoyable:

Duo ZigiottiMerlante. 2020. Marucelli · Mozzani · Munier: Opere per Mandolino e Chitarra. Tactus, TC 860003.


All performed using vintage (18921935) mandolins, guitars, and guitars with extended sub-bass diapasons by misc. Vinaccia-family shops, Mozzani, Maurri, and Fornasari.

----------

Rob MacKillop, 

Tim Logan

----------


## Tim Logan

Ooooo.....gotta' get that!!!

----------


## Jim Imhoff

This list has me thinking about history and literature. My background and career are in choral music, and although I have been playing for a few years now my knowledge of classical mandolin literature consists of our local orchestra, CMSA events, and "string" (bowed) music by Bach, Schubert etc. I never heard of Calace, or any of the revered and respected masters of this field. Even my favorite cd, MMQ'a Americana, is mostly music not originally for the mandolin. I thank all the contributors for teaching me, for their scholarship and extensive knowledge. 
And I just ordered:
Motus Mandolin Quartet. 2017. Calace: Music for Mandolin Quartet. Brilliant Records, 95494.
Thanks again to all of you for schooling the scholar.
Jim Imhoff, DMA (not a real doctor, I just play one on the mandolin)

----------

Eugene, 

Tim Logan

----------


## Tim Logan

TOTALLY awesome to know that this thread has inspired you!!!!

----------


## Eugene

Cheers, Jim!  Enjoy the ride.

----------


## Tim Logan

Caterina Lichtenberg's new Solo album should be added to the list. It is an extraordinarily sensitive performance. You can feel her heart in every pick stroke. Nothing short of amazing.

http://caterinalichtenberg.com/recordings/

----------

Eugene

----------


## Nick Royal

I agree tat Caterina Lichtenberg,s cd is really good.
Especially like the Bach cello suit on a Gibson Mandola from. The 1920s.

----------


## Eugene

I saw that Caterina has recorded a Sauli partita here.  Can anybody let me know what mandolin type she used in recording it?  . . . or the other instruments beyond the Gibson mandola mentioned above?

This also made me aware of a terrible omission from my own posts above and from the perspective of early-music fans:

Rebuffa, D. 2018. Filippo Sauli: Sei Partite per Mandolino Solo. Tactus, TC 671901.


This was recorded punteado (i.e., fingerstyle) using two original Baroque-era (dating from 1727 and the late 1600s) gut-strung, fourth-tuned, fixed-bridge mandolini.

----------


## Tim Logan

The Sauli piece was recorded on a 2003 alto baroque mandolin made by luthier Bernd Georg Holzgruber. The Abel was recorded with a 1994 soprano lute by the same maker. All other pieces except the Bach were recorded on her Woll.

----------

Eugene

----------


## Eugene

Ah . . .  What she calls "soprano lute" as a modern term of convenience (to differentiate from what modern players call "mandolin") is what would have been called "mandolin" by players of the time (well, technically "mandolino," "mandoline," or similar depending on where discussion occurred).  I also found this interview that discussed the instruments used on the album: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...elease-of-Solo

Personally, I don't like concocting modern terms of convenience because the practice risks separating a substantial body of repertoire from the instruments for which it was intended.  Vivaldi, Sauli, Hoffmann, etc. wrote for an earlier thing called "mandolino" (or similar) even if tuned [g, b,] e', a', d", g" instead of g, d', a', e".

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## Eugene

. . . e.g., note this tuning chart from the appendices of the Dalla Casa (1759) manuscript:

----------

Beanzy

----------


## Eugene

Above, note that Dalla Casa's use of tablature was inverted in comparison to the typical modern practice.

----------


## Eugene

My copy of Solo arrived late this morning.  I've listened and enjoyed.  Previously, I'd only had a bootleg video of her interpretation of Leone's variations on "L'Aves Vous Mon Bien Aime," so I'm especially pleased to have good studio-quality sound in hand now.  (it was "official" bootleg shared by her accompanist for that 2005 concert who is a personal friend.)  I'm especially pleased that her liner notes specify "baroque mandolin (soprano lute)" in relevant text.  "Baroque mandolin" itself has some baggage that will be debated by geeks, but it's indisputably better than "soprano lute" sans caveat.

----------


## Tim Logan

> My copy of Solo arrived late this morning.  I've listened and enjoyed.


Cool!!!

----------


## Eugene

Please pardon that which was hastily edited above.

----------


## Eugene

Say, Jim (I hope you see this), Motus' recording of Calace quartets must be in hand by now.  What do you think of it?

----------


## standing.wav

Has anyone listened to Florentino Calvo's recordings on La Follia Madrigal? I really enjoyed his performances of François Laurent's Quatre courtes pièces (from _Mandoline_), and Heinrich Konietzny's Ochiana (from _Récital de mandoline_) and Kawaguchi-ana (from _Portraits en forme de miroir_).

Another recent find: Federico Maddaluno playing Costantino Bertucci's solo fantasias (_Il Ragazzino di Borgo_, Da Vinci Classics).

----------


## Eugene

I've heard additional individual tracks, but the only of Calvo's recordings on my shelves is the one featuring "Bach, Beer-Demander, Calace, Campo, Laurent & Leone."  I need more.  My collection is repertoire driven, so I tend to backburner those that have substantial overlap with recorded repertoire that I already have.  In part, hardcopy Calvo recordings seem hard to come by, and I do my best to avoid commerce in strictly digital media.  Doing so is increasingly difficult.  Still, I really need to indulge.

Maddaluno's Bertucci album is news to me and quite exciting.  Thanks!

----------


## standing.wav

After a cursory Google search, it seems the only surefire way to get more Calvo CDs is direct from the label: https://www.lafollia.com/commande.html

----------

Eugene, 

Joe Bartl

----------


## MMDavis

Hello Tim,
If you are interested in contemporary works for classical mandolin you might consider the following:
"ZU", Mair-Davis Duo (works by Behrend, Sprongl, Israel, Pilsl, and Krenek)
"NEW AMERICAN MANDOLIN ENSEMBLE; Contemporary Works for Plucked Strings" (Charlton, Hartford, Kruisbrink, Macadam-Somer, Assad, Kellaris, Kuwahara, Acquavella, Davis)
"CAPELLOTTO & SABBADI; Four Clockworks for mandolin & guitar" (Sprongl, Santorsola, Krenek, Gilardino)

----------

Eugene

----------


## Tim Logan

> Hello Tim,
> If you are interested in contemporary works for classical mandolin you might consider the following:
> "ZU", Mair-Davis Duo (works by Behrend, Sprongl, Israel, Pilsl, and Krenek)
> "NEW AMERICAN MANDOLIN ENSEMBLE; Contemporary Works for Plucked Strings" (Charlton, Hartford, Kruisbrink, Macadam-Somer, Assad, Kellaris, Kuwahara, Acquavella, Davis)
> "CAPELLOTTO & SABBADI; Four Clockworks for mandolin & guitar" (Sprongl, Santorsola, Krenek, Gilardino)


Thank you - I will check into it!!!!

----------


## Eugene

ZU is a bit of a classic.  I should score a copy on CD, just because digitizing vinyl is time consuming enough for me that I only really care to indulge in it for recordings that have never been released to CD.

----------


## Eugene

In similar modern/modernist vein to Clockworks and ZU are several albums by Ahlert and Schwab (especially Chilli con Tango, Nowhere Left to Go, Le musée, and American Music: some of their output is mentioned above) and:

—Mare Duo (and friends). 2014. Gargoyles: Mare Duo Plays Wallace. Gyre, 10202.  (Annika Hinsche is the duo's mandolinist.)


Frank Wallace (1952–2020) was an interesting guy with a diverse career spanning early-music performance to modern composition with contemporary sensibility.  Most of his compositions were for solo guitar, and I quite like them.  All but one of the compositions on Gargoyles feature mandolin.  Frank lost his battle with cancer just this June.

----------


## Tim Logan

I very much enjoyed this single release. I am not familiar with the performer - which appears to be a gaping hole in my awareness! I will look to clear up my ignorance.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?fbclid=I...&v=R_fdzJkls2w

PS: Wow, I really like his D-minor Partita. So refreshing to hear it not played at breakneck speed. And there is something "different" about this recording- something in the playing style or technique- I'm just not educated enough to label it - but feel like I am hearing some bits that are unusual.

----------

Eugene

----------


## vonbiber

This one wasn't mentioned

Antonio Vivaldi
Musica per mandolino e liuto
Rolf Lislevand: liuti, chitarra barocco e mandolini
OP 30429 naïve

----------

Eugene

----------


## Eugene

> I very much enjoyed this single release. I am not familiar with the performer - which appears to be a gaping hole in my awareness! I will look to clear up my ignorance.


Bulent seems to be a nice guy, based in Turkey.  We've been Facebook "friends" for some time, but have never actually met (typical, I think, of international Facebook friends).  He's been blanketing the Facebook world and its mando-centric groups with decent quality videos for some time.  His earlier ones featured a Calace mandolin and/or some flat-backed thing with a Neapolitan-like soundboard profile that I didn't recognize.  He recently scored a C.F. Martin & Co. Style 20 (an archtop produced 1929–1942) and has been favoring it in his more recent videos.  Also, his earlier videos tended to feature him overdubbing multiple parts himself (sequencing some midi accompaniments).  He's been joined by additional live musicians (often a guitarist) in the more recent efforts.

He tends to release singles and multi-movement works commercially via CD Baby.  I've not bought any because (as mentioned) I'm reluctant to hold truck with strictly electronic media (and its total absence of resale value), and CD Baby no longer makes actual CDs.

----------

Tim Logan

----------


## standing.wav

Not a mandolin album, but I think MCers will appreciate this one:



I revisited it this morning, and I was just blown away. It's a really good time  :Smile:

----------

Eugene

----------


## Nick Royal

Bach cello suites - A cd I like a lot is by Robin Bullock and called "Suites for Mandolin - Volume One."
On the album are Suites 1, 2, and 3.  We hear #1 lot, but not the other Cello Suites played on mandolin. I 
happen to like Suite #2 a lot. 
AND Bullock plays them on 3 different Gibson A mandolins from the early 1900s.Nice notes too!

----------

Eugene, 

Tim Logan

----------


## Eugene

That sounds fun.  Thanks for the tip, Nick.  I really like no.6, BWV 1012, but it's challenging and doesn't get a lot of play in transcription.

----------

